# Oh. My. God.



## KristieTX (Jan 15, 2007)

I just discovered that my neighbor down the sidewalk is not only HOT, but he is F***ING HOT! LMAO! I've seen him on his patio before and he's said Hi in passing, but I got a good up-close look at him today and said, "GAAAAHHHH!"

:add_twinkle:

He's probably gay. ROFL


----------



## rlise (Jan 15, 2007)

welp , make a move and find out! ROFL


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, what are you still doing here? Go and find out!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 15, 2007)

hahaha "yayy" ??


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 15, 2007)

LOL! He's not home now, he was leaving when I saw him.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 15, 2007)

Woo hoo! Hot neighbors are always nice! LMAO!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

You could always say you are having trouble with something..like your car! and ask him to take a look at it, lol.:biggrin:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 15, 2007)

yea go for it

i wish tyler was my nigebour:eusa_whistle:


----------



## jessimau (Jan 15, 2007)

Oooh! Very nice! Hot neighbors make life MUCH more interesting!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, none of my neighbours are hot, they're all UGLY! lol

but my hubby is, so i don't need the hot neighbours lol :brsh:


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 15, 2007)

What happends when he realized theres nothing wrong with the car? lmao.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 15, 2007)

That should be good enough reason to get the mail, the paper and everything else just to see if he's out there! LOL


----------



## LilDee (Jan 15, 2007)

lol! i'm good for things like this..

Then you say "oops! my bad! and introduce yourself"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 15, 2007)

Woo! Hot neighbor!!! lol. Who wouldn't want that???


----------



## Chaela (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn..none of my neighbors are hot


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sigh* I used to have THE HOTTEST neighbor down the street. I think he moved away a few years ago but... I still have fond memories of seeing his car drive by or seeing him around at various places. I saw him a few months ago actually at a local 7-11, but he didn't seem to hot anymore. Oh well, I guess college can do that to a guy.


----------



## jessimau (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, some guys go off to college and get all used-up looking. There was a guy I had a huge crush on my freshman year and when I saw him sophomore year, it was obvious that he'd been partying WAY too hard...he looked nasty! I remember my hot neighbor. Yum!! He was so tall, so sexy, so Italian, and he rode a motorcycle. *sigh*


----------



## iyoung (Jan 15, 2007)

yea I used to have the HOTTEST neighbor where I used to live. One day I saw him outside washing his car w/o his shirt (sigh). I needed a reason to go out and flirt , so I decided I would take out the trash (which I hate doin so you know he was hot to make me want to), but first I had to get cute and I decided to put on a pair of 4" pumps. Anyway here I am dragging this huge bag of trash accross the parking lot in a halter top, mini skirt, and 4" heels. I must have either looked really cute or really pitiful struggling with the trash because he ran over to help me, and we talked for a while. From then on he always asked me if I needed help w/ the trash. LOL!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 16, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 16, 2007)

time for you to invest on some spy gear! lmao!!!


----------



## missnadia (Jan 16, 2007)

Hahaha I was gonna type exactly that.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 16, 2007)

LMAO! You girls are cracking me up. I'm gonna get dressed up pretty one of these nights and go hang out in front of his apartment, pretending to walk the dog. I see him out there every evening.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 16, 2007)

You should snap a pic with your cell phone!

My neighbors are all OLD...like walking with canes, old!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 16, 2007)

Is this a new neighbor????

Maybe you should get him a welcome gift and deliver it in person....


----------



## lynnda (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't you need to borrow a cup of sugar????? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay for saucy boys! Go get him! lol


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 16, 2007)

work it, girl!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 16, 2007)

We want a picture!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 16, 2007)

Bake him a pie and welcome him to the neighborhood! :biggrin:


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 16, 2007)

I was getting ready to ask that one!!

Seriously, think of something and go over there!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, we do!

I was about to suggest the same but I was gonna say cookies.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 16, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: i was just about to say this


----------



## Shelley (Jan 16, 2007)

Or ask to borrow a cup of hot sauce. :eusa_whistle: :add_twinkle:


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ditto! I'm jealous, go for it!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2007)

Hot "special" sauce.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 16, 2007)

LMAO!!!! :add_wegbrech:

you can offer to make the "special" sauce together too! :laughing:


----------



## la_moni (Jan 17, 2007)

hahah, well if he does turn out to be gay u guys can make-up talk hahah .


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 17, 2007)

That's great haha.

I have the hottest neighbour. He's like the hottest guy I've seen around here.


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2007)

i had a hot neighbor befor, he was a "freak" me and my girlfriend use to peep through his window and watch him get very naughty with himself.. it gets better but to x-rated for this thread..haha


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree.. Go ask for a cup of sugar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 17, 2007)

"Special" hot sauce- Too damn funny! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## natalierb (Jan 17, 2007)

Speaking of hot guys, I had THE HOTTEST GUY come into my work yesterday... he was dressed perfect, he had the most perfect face, hair, everything... and he was gay :sadyes:

That is so sad, isn't it. Words can't even describe how hot this guy was.

Kristie, you should pretend your TV isn't working or something, and ask him if his TV works... that's a great excuse to start a conversation lol


----------



## Angl Baby (Jan 17, 2007)

Have you introduced yourself? Go for it!!!


----------



## Lia (Jan 17, 2007)

HAHA. When it looks too good to be true, probably it is.


----------

